# سلسلة دروس فيديو ( فيديو 2التعديل برابط جديد



## salah_design (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوان المحترمين
صدق من قال
من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا
عجبي
هذا الدرس الثاني من سلسلة دروس الفيديو من اخوكم صلاح ديساين 
ارجو التفاعل ووضع نتائج التطبيق حتى يتسنى لنا جميعا الاستفاده ان شاء الله


لتحميل الملف اضغط هنا ======)) salah_design


----------



## ُEng.khaled (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على دروس الفيديو فهى قيمه للغايه


----------



## ahmed1011abid (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخ صلاح واتمنى لك كل التوفيق ولكل الاخوة المساهمين الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى .

 ماهي كلمة المرور ؟؟​


----------



## salah_design (22 فبراير 2012)

ahmed1011abid قال:


> شكرا لك اخ صلاح واتمنى لك كل التوفيق ولكل الاخوة المساهمين الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى .
> 
> ماهي كلمة المرور ؟؟​



اخي العزيز اشكر لك مرورك 
لا يوجد كلمة سر اخي وانا الان جربت وحملت الملف ولا يوجد اي اشارة لوجود كلمة سر
حاول مرة اخرى يا طيب
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ُEng.khaled (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخ صلاح ولكن الفورشيرد يطلب كلمة مرور لهذا الفيديو و لموضوعين لك من قبل ولقد جربت صلاح ديزاين ولم يعمل


----------



## salah_design (24 فبراير 2012)

ُeng.khaled قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخ صلاح ولكن الفورشيرد يطلب كلمة مرور لهذا الفيديو و لموضوعين لك من قبل ولقد جربت صلاح ديزاين ولم يعمل


حياك الله وبياك اخي 
حاضر اخي سوف ارفع الملف مرة اخرى ان شاء الله 
مع انني جربت تحميل الفيديوهات واشتغلت بشكل ممتاز
ولكن ان شاء الله سارفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## ُEng.khaled (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ صلاح ، انا اعتقد ان الموقع يضع كلمه السر اوتوماتيك ، جرب ان تدخل على صفحة التحميل من جهاز اخر غير جهازك


----------



## salah_design (26 فبراير 2012)

تم وضع رابط التحميل الجديد في المشاركة للتحميل اضغط على salah_design في المشاركة الاصليه
اي مشكلة ارجو ابلاغي
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## محمد وعد (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ صلاح مديرس صالح ابو شنب صلاح دساين المشرف هو نصاب اخذ مني مبلغ من المال 490 دولار وعلى اساس انه سوف يبعث ماكنة وبعد فترة اختفى ووقالوا انه توفي وانا سامحته بالمبلغ ولكن ظهر بعد مدة وقال سوف ارجع المال ولكنه الى حد الان لم يرجعه اشتكيت عليه ولكنه استهزىء وقال لي في رسالة اذن خلي القانون ياخذ مجراه فانا احذركم منه يااخوتي والله على مااقول شهيد


----------

